# Castor Oil for sun damaged skin.



## beauty2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anyone used this?

Does it work?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 11, 2011)

I`ve never heard of it.  Castor oil is very drying, I think it would hurt more than help.


----------



## Andi (Jul 11, 2011)

I donÂ´t know about the uses of castor oil other than in the oil cleansing method and using it on your eyelashes...which makes me think it has moisturizing properties.

For sun damage, other things are more than likely much more effective, depending on the degree of sun damage and the size of the affected area/areas (glycolic acid, chemical peels, lasers)


----------



## Andi (Jul 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I`ve never heard of it.  Castor oil is very drying, I think it would hurt more than help.



lol, so much for my theory on the moisturizing effect then


----------



## divadoll (Jul 11, 2011)

I was reading that you can use it on burns because its so deeply penetrating.  I'm just going on experience when I spilled castor oil on my fingers that it left a very unpleasant and dry feeling.  I don't think you'd wanna use it straight as a moisturizer tho.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 12, 2011)

Castor oil is definitely not drying. I have a massive bottle of it here at home and use it for many things. My grandmother used it for hot packs for injuries and other things, and I use it in skin care and hair care products. Edgar Cayce, if you know who he is, also used it for a vast amount of different things. Very, very healing. It is also spectacular in lip products like lip sticks and lip balms, very moisturizing. Check your lip product ingredients. MANY common brands use castor oil. It is usually what makes one product better than another as far as texture and keeping the lips soft. It is also amazing in natural, hand-made soaps. I used to make a lot of soap and always used castor oil as one of my base ingredients. I always got comments from customers as to how soft it made their skin. It is very healing, but if you're using it for sun damage, I wouldn't use it alone for a couple of reasons. The biggest one being that it is VERY sticky/tacky when used alone, making everything stick to your skin like glue. Not the nicest of textures when using it straight-up, but one of the most useful oils available. I always mix it with something else when wanting to use it for things like sun-damage and skin care, which I figured out makes it non-sticky, but am not saying here because it is part of one of the products I sell and am not gonna give that info away, sorry. You can contact me by PM if you want more info on that.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 12, 2011)

I have about 2 gallons of castor oil at home.  It makes soaps bubbly because I make all the soaps, liquid and solid, we use at home. Castor oil is considered an astringent oil much like grapeseed but grapeseed is milder.  Castor oil also contributes to that smell in lipsticks.  If you apply castor oil directly to your lips without the beeswax and other oils, you will have chapped lips.


----------



## Coco5 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, castor oil "drying"?  Are you kidding me?  Castor oil is extremely thick and oily...I live in Las Vegas and have had a hard time finding a decent lotion.  I use castor oil everyday with my lotion and my skin is NEVER dry. 

Plus, I've had a lot of skin damage on my chest from the Florida sun as a teen.  I wish I had taken before and after photos of what my chest looks like now after using castor oil everyday.  I get comments all the time about how young my skin looks.  It's all from castor oil ladies, don't be fooled by the expensive products on the market.  Expensive is not necessarily better.

You know whenever someone makes an obviously untrue comment, it makes me wonder if they are working for a competitor in the makeup industry.  Just saying.


----------

